# Road to Gridiron Glory



## JordanMang (Jul 23, 2006)

So, I've finally started to start my journal. I'll be updating as much as possible, but it may be few and far between.  Tomorrow marks the 2 week start before football.  I've been training pretty well this summer, but took off the last 2 weeks. Tomorrow I start lifting, and running trying to get into some shape for football ( which 2-a-days will help work out )

Monday - Full Body Workout

Warmups.

3x3 - Squat - 315
3x5 - Bench - 225
3x10 - Leg Extensions
3x10 - HyperExtensions
3x6 - Dips
3x6 - DB Incline BP

Cardio ( Football cardio so it's gonna be intense, and a little over the top )

Warm ups, high knees, stretches etc.

30 yard yo-yo ( increments of 5 yards ). Buildup, rest 1 minute, and then build down.

6 rabbit gassers ( this is sprinting to the hash, jogging to the other hash, then sprinting to the sideline and back is 1. ) 

10, 10 yard sprints working on steps etc for football.

5 hills to top it off. 

Then walk 2 miles. 

Stetch.

Diet -  I want to stay healthy, but not  restrict myself to much.  I don't want to get sick of eating the same thing over and over.  Try and take in 3500-4000 cal's a day.  Any advice here would be helpful. 
Meal 1:  Protein Shake when I wake up with a carb and peanut butter.
Hit the Gym.
Meal 2: Protein shake after workout. 
Lots of water & gatorade to hydrate & keep electrolyte levels up ( 105 degrees outside ! )

Meal 3: Tuna w/ PB

Meal 4: Salad, with a carb ( perhaps a sandwhich )

Meal 5: Shake, Chicken or Tuna


Wish me luck.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 23, 2006)

Good luck mang, but you could definately use some diet help. It will be a big big aid on the field. Try to limit liquid meals, eat 6 meals/day and eat more carbs as a general guideline. You need ALOT more carbs than what your taking in.


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 24, 2006)

Day 2

Probably gonna hit shoulders and back a little harder today.  Didn't get around to the hyperextensions today. 

DLs 3x3
Military Press - 3x8
Hypers - 3x10
Lat Pulls - 3x8
Shrugs - 3x12 ( with a static hold at the top on last rep )

More conditioning, gonna go a little lighter today.

Cardio 

6 rabbit gassers
10 yard get offs
Walk a mile.


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 28, 2006)

Did a push/upper day today, and I felt pretty strong.

BP 3x5 @ 245
Incline BP 3x5 @ 225 ( failed on the last set, but felt really strong )
CGBP 4x6 @ 185
Abs 3x25 

Just walked 2 miles today because I wanted to give myself a day of rest from intense cardio of the last few days.

Count Down to 2-a-days - 8 days.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jul 30, 2006)

Good luck, Mang. I'm sure I'll be stopping in to see what your progress looks like. If you get sick of the same foods, consider buying ground turkey and making burgers out of it. Incredibly little fat and 22g of protein for every 4 ounces of meat. Just eat a few decent-sized burgers a day and a protein shake or two and you're set. Okay, so I just said a few of the same thing a day. But I do find them to be quite tasty.


----------



## JordanMang (Aug 1, 2006)

Squaggle - Thanks for the info man!

Did legs today, went like this

Back Squats - 335 - 3x3
Leg Extensions - 2x10 @ 245
Walking Lunges with 45's lb dumbells 

Didn't do any cardio, but stuck with some pass blocking & pass rushing drills.


----------



## JordanMang (Aug 2, 2006)

Rested today, but tomorrow gonna be a upper day.

Bench - 235 - 3x3
Incline DB Press - 3x8 - 70lbs
Military Press - 135 - 3x6
Overhead Tricep Extensions - 3x10 - 80


Sprints

5 Hills
5 Gassers ( 10 - 50 yard sprints )


----------



## JordanMang (Aug 4, 2006)

Okay, so today I did nothing but stretch and do some light cardio. Tomorrow I'm going to do some pretty intense cardio, and then the next time some light cardio.  Football starts on Monday.  Any advice on something to boost the energy?


----------

